# Axelrod: Gallup poll has 'methodological problems'



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

David Axelrod, President Obama's top campaign strategist, responded to Gallup polls showing Mitt Romney leading the president by criticizing the pollster.
"Gallup is saddled with some methodological problems," Axelrod tweeted today. He also directed Twitterati to a column arguing that Gallup polls showing Romney in the lead "has a sample that looks much more like the electorate in 2010 than the voting population that is likely to turn out in 2012."

http://campaign2012.washingtonexami...allup-poll-has-methodological-problems/485491


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

But if NObama were ahead there would be no problems right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

CJIS said:


> But if NObama were ahead there would be no problems right?


 Exactly when they are ahead on the polls they just can't stop talking about it. Douchebags!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

His crowning achievement is about to get shot down as unconstitutional. His budget didn't get a single vote not a single D thought his budget was even worth a vote. His Buffet rule just got shot down, IN THE SENATE no less, his entire Cabinet has left, I really think even the Ds can see the writing on the wall. That doesn't mean a guarantee because we are dealing with the most corrupt political machine I can remember backed by a msm that picks news worthy stories by idealogy. Plus I think ROMNEY can actually throw a baseball.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

gallup poll doesn't count illegals and dead people


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Quick, someone get the Black Panther assholes out there and coerce the people polled into voting for Obama.


----------

